# FTP Multiple Users and Directories Advice



## kjemison (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello again... I am looking for a little advice for a project I am working on for a customer. I would like to lay out my thought process and maybe some of you that have more experience would tell me if it is flawed and possibly point out a better way if possible.

*Scenario:*Contractor is looking for a way to store building plans so his sub contractors can download them when needed.

I suggessted an FTP site - vsftpd software

The contractor has about 5 different projects going at the same time.
The contractor would like to allow some sub contractors to have access to some of the projects and no access to others.

*My thoughts were to do as follows:*
Create multiple primary directory's on the server.
    ie: 
         Project 1
         Project 2
         Project 3
         etc...

Create groups for each project.
Create users for each sub-contractor and place them within their respective group(s)
Assign "group permissions" for specific "Project" directory's.

Ideas? 

Thank you in advance
Kell


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 12, 2011)

FTP should be able to do this but you might also want to have a look at NFS (Network File Share) or Windows Shared Folders (The SAMBA server for FreeBSD is in ports)

NFS and SAMBA give the administrator a little bit more freedom than FTP but perhaps are a little bit more time consuming to set up.

There is also a good section about NFS in the FreeBSD handbook.


----------



## kjemison (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure if I want to hang a samba share out on the network... Besides, it would be easier from a user standpoint to just send them a link to click on to open up the FTP site in a browser window. 
Any other ideas about this setup?


----------



## kjemison (Apr 13, 2011)

Okay.. I went ahead and set it up the way I described above and all works perfect. Thanks for looking !

Kell


----------

